# Peter Spoden and



## Erich (Feb 2, 2010)

a neat vid from this my friend ..............

YouTube - WaldoPepper62's Channel

E `


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 2, 2010)

good one


----------



## Blondarson (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi. Existing any Model Decals for Peter Spoden Bf 110 in Scale 1/48?


----------

